# Anyone have success keeping green chromis?



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi forum.

I'm interested to get 3 chromis for my 90g tank.

Anyone have good experience in keeping those guys? I've read on other forums that eventually the will kill each other off.

Thanks


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 3 of them. They are all fine. A little bit of aggression but not too much. They don't school as much as they used to.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

3 is a small number to have. They are part of the damsel family, and as such, are aggresive towards each other. It would be better if you had 5, or even 7. It would allow the weaker fish time to hide before rejoining the group. With three, the dominate one will chase only the other two.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

How long have you had them?

Do you feed them often?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I feed my fish daily with a seafood medley I make at home. I also feed my tank dried mysis shrimp soaked in selcon a couple of times a week.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Explorer has also had 3 for a long time, completely different sizes, and they get along.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alex doses with Vodka to keep them drunk. I've heard they sing russian drinking songs when the lights go down.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I always try to keep a school of them, and rarely see aggression between individuals. I do see some of the other inhabitants going after them however; I've lost a few to this and do find the bigger ones do better than the tiny ones. There is something I love about a school of 10 or more; I'm down to 7 now


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

50seven said:


> I always try to keep a school of them, and rarely see aggression between individuals. I do see some of the other inhabitants going after them however; I've lost a few to this and do find the bigger ones do better than the tiny ones. There is something I love about a school of 10 or more; I'm down to 7 now


My McCoskers wrasse is terrible with them some days. He likes picking on them


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Started with 6, Down to 2... The big ones are killing them off.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Started with 5, still have 5. Biggest thing with them is not to stave them. They always need to be fat as they will fight if you are not feeding all the time.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Alex doses with Vodka to keep them drunk. I've heard they sing russian drinking songs when the lights go down.


lol 
I have 3 for a very long time, maybe over a year and they get along even with a damsel, they are all a happy family and I feed them every second day .


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I feed 2 times a day.... DID not help with mine.


----------

